# Very good day



## camo2460

It was a very good day for my Wife and I, she woke me up to tell me that there were two Deer in the front yard. I grabbed my 30-30 and dropped the first one, the second one just stood there, so I handed the Rifle to my Wife and she dropped the second one. Two tags filled, meat in the freezer and I didn't even have to leave the yard.artydance:


----------



## ras1219como

Very nice!


----------



## hiwall

Excellent hunt!!


----------



## backlash

When was a kid we were at my Uncles house.
During breakfast he just got up, opened the window, and shot a deer from the kitchen.
That .06 made a hell of a noise and scared everyone to death.
After he finished breakfast him and Dad took care of the meat.
I always wanted to do that but my neighbors would have called the cops.
Best I ever did was to shoot one right in camp.
You did have a good day.


----------



## camo2460

Thanks guys, that was my Wife's first Deer.


----------



## Cotton

My mom (thankfully, can still tell the story) woke up one morning to a thunderous roar! Dad had gotten up at first light to make coffee. Out the kitchen window he saw an 8-point standing in the back yard. He took him down with a 12 gauge slug, had to replace the glass and the window screen.


----------



## bacpacker

Nice day Cammo.

Cotton, I just about fell off my couch! I can just picture someone doing that.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

I can't wait to live out far enough to do that. I'd have to go all crossbow on em around here.


----------



## Oomingmak

camo2460 said:


> It was a very good day for my Wife and I, she woke me up to tell me that there were two Deer in the front yard. I grabbed my 30-30 and dropped the first one, the second one just stood there, so I handed the Rifle to my Wife and she dropped the second one. Two tags filled, meat in the freezer and I didn't even have to leave the yard.artydance:


Congrats! There are certain perks to living in a rural area. Once you get use to sighting in your rifle and filling your tag in the backyard............ well the thought of every having to live in an urban area are enough to make you have the big one.


----------



## cnsper

Oomingmak said:


> well the thought of every having to live in an urban area are enough to make you have the big one.


----------

